# WebCam pour Mac ? QUE CHOISIR ????



## Crunch Crunch (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde.
J'ai un Macmini Intel.
J'aimerais acheter une WebCam... 

L' iSight d'Apple est introuvable, y compris sur le site d'Apple Suisse ou France. POURQUOI ?
Apparement les WebCam de chez Logitec ne sont pas compatible. Est-ce vrai ?


Quels choix me restent-ils ? Que faire ? 
Je précise que j'aimerais le son, aussi...

D'avance merci ! 
Crunch Crunch.


----------



## Zyrol (10 Décembre 2006)

je n'ai pas vérifier, mais essaye toujours : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=159856


----------



## Crunch Crunch (10 Décembre 2006)

Ben chez Darty il n'y en a plus.
*Et quel qu'un peut-il me dire POURQUOI Apple a-elle supprimé ce produit ?*

Deuxième question.
*Les WebCam de Logitech, sont elles compatible Mac ?*

En attendant il ne me reste plus que ce choix:
http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/cPath/38_178/products_id/3006
*Quel qu'un peut-il me dire ce qu'elle vaut ?*

Bonne fin de week-end à tous 
Crunch Crunch


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2006)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Ben chez Darty il n'y en a plus.
> *Et quel qu'un peut-il me dire POURQUOI Apple a-elle supprimé ce produit ?*



Je t'ai donné la réponse à cette question dans l'autre fil.


----------



## Crunch Crunch (11 Décembre 2006)

Ok, merci !
Cependant, cela ne me dis pas si les WebCam Logitech fonctionne sur mon MacMini Intel !

Je pensais le marché des webcam, sur mac, mieux fourni...
Crunch Crunch


----------



## boddy (11 Décembre 2006)

Va faire un tour là :
http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/

tu y trouveras toutes les webcams compatibles Mac ainsi que les pilotes à installer.


----------



## fabio (11 Décembre 2006)

salut

la ZIC PLAY talk cam messenger pro
l&#224;
ou la logitech quick cam messenger (compatible PC uniquement ?)
ici

marchent t-elles avec skype sur mac ?

quelqu'un l'a t-il essay&#233; ?


----------



## rejane (11 Décembre 2006)

salut
Il y en a une d'occas &#224; vendre:sur le site suivant
http://fr.audiofanzine.com/services/petites_annonces/index,idproduit,50077,mao,apple_isight.html
&#224; +


----------



## rejane (11 Décembre 2006)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Ben chez Darty il n'y en a plus.
> *Et quel qu'un peut-il me dire POURQUOI Apple a-elle supprimé ce produit ?*
> 
> Deuxième question.
> ...


normalement, non
Seules les ZicPlay - Messenger pro et la VX6 - et la Look 1320 de G&#233;nius sont annonc&#233;e pour Mac


----------



## Crunch Crunch (11 Décembre 2006)

Merci rejane pour tes conseilles, c'est super sympas. 

Comme je le dis dans le sujet d'à côté j'ai commandé la TalkCam VX6 de chez Zic.

ici: http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info...oducts_id=9451

Je devrais la reçevoir dans la semaine. Après, laisser moi un peu de temps pour installer et tester tout ça.

Et je vous ferais pars de ma conclusion...
Bonne fin de soirée.


----------



## fabio (11 Décembre 2006)

tu pourras nous dire si cela marche avec skype ?


----------



## Crunch Crunch (11 Décembre 2006)

Si j'en trouve le temps, pourquoi pas.
Mais avant, il faudra que tu m'explique comment faire fonctionner Skype en Suisse.

Et surtout quel est sont avantage par rapport aux communications avec un opérateur normal, genre Swisscom. :rose:

Bonne soirée
Crunch Crunch


----------



## fabio (11 Décembre 2006)

en fait, skype je ne connais pas trop,
d'autres sur ce forum t'en parleront beaucoup mieux que moi,
mais le principal interet que j'y vois c'est la video conference,
d'ou mon souci de trouver une webcam compatible skype qui pourrait marcher avec mon imac g5...
... c'est pour discuter et voir ma soeur qui est sur PC.


----------



## Crunch Crunch (11 Décembre 2006)

Avec MSN (hélas, encore lui) cela ne marche pas, la vidéo conférence Mac-PC ?


----------



## fabio (11 Décembre 2006)

en fait avec MSN sur mac tu n'as pas le son


----------



## fabio (12 Décembre 2006)

d'autres info sur les webcam ici
pour skype et amsn, y a plein de topic dans le forum internet


----------



## silverkingz design (12 Décembre 2006)

j'ai acheté une genius (la petite rouge) est ca ne marchep as des masses...(probleme de debit?)

par contre j'ai vu hier que les zic play etaient de retour à la fnac...


----------



## stephane6646 (12 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour... savez-vous si  les zicplay fonctionnent avec Amsn?


----------



## fabio (12 Décembre 2006)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Bonjour... savez-vous si  les zicplay fonctionnent avec Amsn?



apparemment oui
voir ce topic


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Décembre 2006)

merci


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (13 Décembre 2006)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde.
> J'ai un Macmini Intel.
> J'aimerais acheter une WebCam...
> 
> ...




Peut-être qu'Apple a supprimé l'iSight parce que sur les nouveaux Mac, il y a une webcam intégrée  Enfin, j'en sais rien.

Sinon, j'ai la webcam de chez *Zicplay TalkCam Messenger Pro* achetée à la Fnac et elle fonctionne (malgré des débuts difficiles, mais, ça, c'est à cause de mon inculture informatique). Mais il n'y a pas le son.


----------



## Crunch Crunch (13 Décembre 2006)

Ce que tu dis, a djà été dis 
De mon côté, j'ai reçu ma Zic Play "TalkCam VX6".

Je ne l'ai pas encore installée...
Ce week-end peut-être 

Crunch Crunch


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (13 Décembre 2006)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Ce que tu dis, a djà été dis




Désolée, je n'avais pas tout lu...


----------



## Crunch Crunch (13 Décembre 2006)

C'est pas grave


----------



## mdd125ddr (14 Décembre 2006)

fabio a dit:


> salut
> 
> la ZIC PLAY talk cam messenger pro
> là
> ...




Salut

J'ai récemment acheté une messenger refresh que j'utilise avec un intel mini.
Sous skype, avec driver macam, le son et l'image passent nickel

@+


----------



## rejane (15 Décembre 2006)

mdd125ddr a dit:


> Salut
> 
> J'ai récemment acheté une messenger refresh que j'utilise avec un intel mini.
> Sous skype, avec driver macam, le son et l'image passent nickel
> ...



Est-ce qu'avec un iMac G4-800 sous os x 10.3.9 (+ Free dégroupé, donc téléphone gratuit ) cette logitech - ou une autre de la même marque - cela fonctionnerait sur mon matos ?
Merci d'avance
à +


----------



## Crunch Crunch (16 Décembre 2006)

J'ai install&#233; ma Zicplay TalkCam VX6...

J'ai suivi &#224; la lettre les explications (basiques) de l'installation du drivers, puis de la connexion USB 2.0 de la cam...

RIEN NE FONCTIONNE !!! 
Et l'application "Moniteur WebCam" istall&#233;e avec le diver, plante en beaut&#233; d&#232;s le lancement...

Bref...
Je vous d&#233;conceille fortement d'acheter cette webcam  

C'est a ce demander s'ils ont test&#233; leur produit.
Et pourtant dans la doncumentation, c'est &#233;crit "compatible avec MacOS_X sur MacIntel"...

Un seul mot me viens en bouche: NUL


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2006)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> J'ai installé ma Zicplay TalkCam VX6...
> 
> J'ai suivi à la lettre les explications (basiques) de l'installation du drivers, puis de la connexion USB 2.0 de la cam...
> 
> ...



Et avec MaCam, tu as essayé ?


----------



## Crunch Crunch (16 Décembre 2006)

Ce qui m'ennuille, c'est que j'ai pris une ZicPlay car justement il y a des drivers Mac originaux livré avec...

Alors si je dois bidouiller tout ça avec MacCam, c'est dommage.
Et puis aucune ZicPlay n'apparait dans la liste des WebCam gérée par MacCam.

Mais je vais essayer malgré tout... (quels autrs choix me reste ils...) 

Merci


----------



## N°6 (17 Décembre 2006)

Salut !

Je voudrais offrir une webcam &#224; une personne utilisant un powerbook g4. 
D'apr&#232;s le site de MaCam, la Quickcam for Notebooks est compatible*, mais j'aimerais bien me le voir confirmer par quelqu'un qui l'aurait d&#233;j&#224; test&#233;e.  




*On m'a aussi soutenu le contraire &#224; la Fna&#169; :rateau:


----------



## shyriu (19 Décembre 2006)

Orange-SiOuxSie a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai la webcam de chez *Zicplay TalkCam Messenger Pro* achetée à la Fnac et elle fonctionne (malgré des débuts difficiles, mais, ça, c'est à cause de mon inculture informatique). Mais il n'y a pas le son.



ça me parait normal dans la mesure où la zicplay messenger pro n'a pas de micro intégré ...

crunch crunch, du nouveau pour la VX6 ?


----------



## Crunch Crunch (19 Décembre 2006)

Oui !  
J'ai appel&#233; le fournisseur cette apr&#232;s-midi m&#234;me.
Il ma r&#233;pondu que le probl&#232;me &#233;tait effectivement connu, et que chez eux &#233;galement, apr&#232;s test, le probl&#232;me est le m&#234;me !!!

Cette impossibilit&#233; TOTALE de faire fonctionner la Webcam touche au minimum les produits suivant:

- ZicPlay TalkCam VX6
- ZicPlay Messenger Pro

Le fournisseur en question est en communication avec le fabricant. Il doit fournir de nouveau driver. Mais quand ??? C'est h&#233;las le grand myst&#232;re...

J'ai donc deux choix.
- Garder la WebCam quelques temps (mois ?) et attendre les nouveaux drivers.
- Rendre la WebCam, et que l'on me rembourse.

Je ne suis pas idiot. A voir comme cette histoire est partie, je ne pense pas que ZicPlay va sortir des drivers miracles bient&#244;t.

Je vais donc retourner cette WebCam d'o&#249; elle est venue...

Et je vous DECONCEILLE FORTEMENT D'ACHETER UNE WEBCAM DE CHEZ ZIC PLAY JUSQU'A CE QUE CE PROBLEME RECONNU SOIT REGLE !!!  

J'aime pas dire du mal des gens/objets. Mais l&#224;, devant les faits je ne peux pas nier...
En attendant, je remercie mon fournisseur qui accepte de me reprendre ce produit.  

CrunchCrunch


----------



## shyriu (19 Décembre 2006)

merci de ton retour
je viens d'acheter une logitech quickcam for notebooks deluxe et elle est compatible macam, capteur 1,3 Mpix &#224; 44euro &#224; la fnac des halles avec avantage adh&#233;rent (soit 20&#37; de r&#233;duc) ... 
j'ai m&#234;me pu expliquer le code de la route au vendeur qui racontait nimp &#224; des clients MacUsers ... si vous y &#233;tiez dites moi ! lol
j'essaie ichatusb ce soir si tout va bien.
bye

edit :
C'&#233;tait trop beau ...
Ichat trouve la cam en usb grace &#224; ichatusbcam en d&#233;mo mais il plante direct ou quand il plante pas, j'ai une image qui ressemble pas &#224; ce qiu y a face &#224; la cam(moi)
une id&#233;e ?


----------



## shyriu (19 Décembre 2006)

ne pouvant plus &#233;diter, je double post ... d&#233;sol&#233;

vu que je voulais tester toutes les fonctionalit&#233;s de la cam et de ichatusbcam, j'ai install&#233; l'ensemble sur l'ibook de ma copine, et l&#224; ... aucun plantage, camera reconnue direct, connexion instantann&#233;e ... au poil !

donc je recommande ce produit de chez logitech pour vos portables mac.

bye

ps reponse &#224; N&#176;6 : tu peux l'acheter ...


----------



## rildas (26 Décembre 2006)

la logitech quickcam communicate STX est reconnue par mon mac (Mac mini intel solo - version 10-4-8) pour utilisation de Amsn - Skype, etc- penser à télécharger un driver générique sur le site suivant : http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/downloads.html


----------



## Jingle (26 Décembre 2006)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Oui !
> J'ai appelé le fournisseur cette après-midi même.
> Il ma répondu que le problème était effectivement connu, et que chez eux également, après test, le problème est le même !!!
> 
> ...



Ben juste pour te faire part que de mon côté, j'ai acheté la TalkCam pour mes parents et qu'elle marche nikel. Micro plus vidéo avec Skype et msn video (mercury). PS: Elle est sur un mac mini G4... peut-être que c'est du intel de ton coté...

voili voilou


----------



## Crunch Crunch (27 Décembre 2006)

Hééé oui, c'est du Intel CoreDuo 1.66 Ghz mon Mini...
Le probème vient donc certainement des drivers...

Merci de ta contribution !


----------



## lolopolo (27 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous. je suis nouveau.

Je suis surpris par ce que dit jingle car j'ai acheté la talkcam messenger pro il y 2 jours. j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner la vidé avec skype, mais pour le micro: j'en ai essayé 2: impossible: mon correspondant ne m'entend pa et d'ailleurs le micro ne semble pas reconnu par le mac.

J'aimerais bien savoir comment jingle a fait!!!!


----------



## Crunch Crunch (27 Décembre 2006)

lolopolo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. je suis nouveau.
> 
> Je suis surpris par ce que dit jingle car j'ai acheté la talkcam messenger pro il y 2 jours. j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner la vidé avec skype, mais pour le micro: j'en ai essayé 2: impossible: mon correspondant ne m'entend pa et d'ailleurs le micro ne semble pas reconnu par le mac.
> 
> J'aimerais bien savoir comment jingle a fait!!!!



jingle à acheté (apparement) une TalkCam VX6.
Elle integre un mico en standard....

Ce qui n'est pas le cas de la Messenger Pro...

Après, pour le type de micro à choisir, je ne peux pas te conseiller.
Je sais juste que les micros des vieux (très) Macintosh II VX (ceux de la taille d'une pièce de 5.- Suisse) ne fonctionne pas... Expérience faite !!! Peut-être qu'un vrai micro d'enregistrement ferait l'affaire !


----------



## legascon (27 Décembre 2006)

Jingle a dit:


> Ben juste pour te faire part que de mon côté, j'ai acheté la TalkCam pour mes parents et qu'elle marche nikel. Micro plus vidéo avec Skype et msn video (mercury). PS: Elle est sur un mac mini G4... peut-être que c'est du intel de ton coté...
> 
> voili voilou



Tu parles de la ZicPlay TalkCam VX6? Parce que j'en équiperai bien mon macmini G4 si elle fonctionne aussi bien


----------



## Jingle (27 Décembre 2006)

Ben , Jingle il a rien fait de sp&#233;cial, v&#233;rifie sous skype que dans tes pr&#233;f&#233;rences tu es bien le bon micro de choisit, et que dans tes pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me tu es la m&#234;me chose de choisit, car c'est dans tes pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me que tu choisit l'amplification de celui-ci.

Oui, effectivement, la cam int&#232;gre le micro en standard.

Oui, je parle bien de celle l&#224;, ZicPlay TalkCam VX6.


----------



## legascon (27 Décembre 2006)

Bon ben demain je fais chauffer la carte bleue.

Et si on veut utiliser iChat, j'imagine qu'on peut utiliser ichatUSBcam non ?


----------



## Jingle (27 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de lancer ichat pour toi, et de dl la demo de ichatusb. Le micro de la cam marche sans problème (sans IcahtUSB), par contre il te faut impérativement le ichatUSB si tu veux la vidéo...
Donc bonne nouvelle pour toi, tout marche...


----------



## legascon (27 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour ton essai. 

Je pense n'utiliser que skype. Mais c'est pas plus mal d'avoir une cam compatible ichat au cas où...


----------



## Crunch Crunch (12 Janvier 2007)

rildas a dit:


> la logitech quickcam communicate STX est reconnue par mon mac (Mac mini intel solo - version 10-4-8) pour utilisation de Amsn - Skype, etc- penser à télécharger un driver générique sur le site suivant : http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/downloads.html



Ok.
Et tu as fait d'autres essais ? Elles fonctionne toujours aussi bien, après d'autres test ???
Je pensais investir la dedans, puisque Apple nous délaisse complètement 

Crunch Crunch


----------



## pasuncopec 57 (13 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'ai un mac mini power pc,et en webcam logitech quick cam pro 4000 et elle fonctionne parfaitement avec skype de mac a pc et amsn sans le son.
Par contre je sais pas si elle  fonctionne avec un mac intel


----------



## Crunch Crunch (13 Janvier 2007)

Ok, merci de ta contribution.

Quel qu'un peut-il me confirmer qu'une Logiteck STX fonctionne sous MacIntel, avec le driver de chez MacCam ?


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce qui est marrant, c'est au bon de 3 pages on ne sait toujours pas avec certitudes ce qui marche vraiment ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2007)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> Ok, merci de ta contribution.
> 
> Quel qu'un peut-il me confirmer qu'une Logiteck STX fonctionne sous MacIntel, avec le driver de chez MacCam ?





melaure a dit:


> Ce qui est marrant, c'est au bon de 3 pages on ne sait toujours pas avec certitudes ce qui marche vraiment ...



Sur le site de MaCam, il y a la liste des caméras qui fonctionnent avec ce logiciel, pourquoi chercher plus loin ?


----------



## Crunch Crunch (18 Janvier 2007)

Oui, mais...

Ne parlant pas bien l'anglais, je ne sais pas si la liste de chez MacCam intègre le fonctionnement avec les Mac Intel !

Donc...
Cependant, puisque l'on viens de me rembourser ma webcam inutilisable (incompatible avec intel, justement) je comptais investir dans une Logitech STX. Et on verra bien...


----------



## Crunch Crunch (20 Janvier 2007)

Yop, voilà !!!
J'ai acheté une Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX PLUS for Skype, et installé les drivers de chez MacCam, et TOUT fonctionne à merveille sur mon MacMini Intel !!! 

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CH/FR,CRID=2204,CONTENTID=12671
http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/

Quel bonheur, de ENFIN avoir une WebCam sur ce Mac !!!!
Mais alors, que de boulot pour en arriver là !!! Apple, tu nous oublie, nous autres utilisateur de Mac sans WebCam integrée !!!!

Merci à vous tous de ces forums, vous êtes super !
Crunch Crunch


----------



## sassa0711 (23 Janvier 2007)

salut
g cru comprendre que ta zickplay vx6 marchait tres bien je suis contente pour toi
par contre moi g un mac os x i book g4 je voudrais savoir quel driver tu as utilisé?
g été sur v-gear driver et tout mais g ri1 compris à ce que je devais choisir comme driver !!!!
merci de me guider


----------



## sassa0711 (23 Janvier 2007)

si quelqu'un peut m'aider avec ma zicplay vx6 et mon mac os x ibook g4 !!!
g été sur v gear vu que cette marque ne figure pas sur la liste de macam mais je ne sais pas quoi choisir je parle du driver biensur ???
ils proposent plusieurs qui à mes yeux sont pariels vu ma culture informatique tres riche !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

I already answered your question in the "pr&#233;sentez-vous" topic.


----------



## Jingle (23 Janvier 2007)

Salut,


Pour la ZicPlay, j'ai utilisé les drivers fournis avec la webcam...
tu as dû avoir un CD avec, pas besoins d'aller sur Macam


----------



## sassa0711 (23 Janvier 2007)

voilà un resumé de la situation
je viens d'acheter une zicplayvx6 et g un mac os x ibook g4 
vu que que sur la liste de macam ce produit ne figure pas g été sue v-gear cependent je ne sais pas quelle version choisir !!!
si quelqu'un s'y connait merci de me guider


----------



## sassa0711 (23 Janvier 2007)

est ce que ce cd fait l'affaire ave un os x ibook g4??
il y a ecris dessus que c un driver pour os x9


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

sassa0711 a dit:


> si quelqu'un peut m'aider avec ma zicplay vx6 et mon mac os x ibook g4 !!!
> g &#233;t&#233; sur v gear vu que cette marque ne figure pas sur la liste de macam mais je ne sais pas quoi choisir je parle du driver biensur ???
> ils proposent plusieurs qui &#224; mes yeux sont pariels vu ma culture informatique tres riche !!!!!!!!!!!!!!





supermoquette a dit:


> I already answered your question in the "pr&#233;sentez-vous" topic.





Jingle a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> Pour la ZicPlay, j'ai utilis&#233; les drivers fournis avec la webcam...
> tu as d&#251; avoir un CD avec, pas besoins d'aller sur Macam





sassa0711 a dit:


> voil&#224; un resum&#233; de la situation
> je viens d'acheter une zicplayvx6 et g un mac os x ibook g4
> vu que que sur la liste de macam ce produit ne figure pas g &#233;t&#233; sue v-gear cependent je ne sais pas quelle version choisir !!!
> si quelqu'un s'y connait merci de me guider





sassa0711 a dit:


> est ce que ce cd fait l'affaire ave un os x ibook g4??
> il y a ecris dessus que c un driver pour os x9





sassa0711 a dit:


> salut
> voil&#224; la situation: g un mac os x i book g4 et une zicplay talkcam vx6
> il existe avec cette webcam un driver pour mac osx 9
> sinon g &#233;t&#233; sur v-gear pour t&#233;l&#233;charger un driver sauf que je ne sais pas lequel choisir et sur quel crit&#232;re me baser !!!
> vraiment merci de m'aider!





supermoquette a dit:


> This is obviously a suitable question for the Peripherals forum.
> 
> http://www.zicplay.com/en/support_list.htm#firmware_talkcam
> 
> ...





sassa0711 a dit:


> bonjour voil&#224; un r&#233;sum&#233; de la situation
> g un mac os x ibook g4 et une zicplay talkcam vx6 elle est &#233;quip&#233;e par d'un driver os x9
> puisqu'elle ne figure pas sur la liste du driver macam g &#233;t&#233; sur v-gear mais je n'y comprends rien je ne sais pas quoi choisir
> merci de me donner un coup de main c gentil





supermoquette a dit:


> This is obviously a suitable question for the Peripherals forum.
> 
> http://www.zicplay.com/en/support_li...rmware_talkcam
> 
> ...







30 minutes que t'as la r&#233;ponse et que t'innondes les forums...


----------



## sassa0711 (23 Janvier 2007)

i m sorry but i didn't understand


----------



## sassa0711 (23 Janvier 2007)

i think i shoulg go to v gear / talkcam/talkcam vx6 osx 
is it right???


----------



## sassa0711 (23 Janvier 2007)

merci c tres gentil


----------



## ptitpam (22 Février 2007)

shyriu a dit:


> ne pouvant plus éditer, je double post ... désolé
> 
> vu que je voulais tester toutes les fonctionalités de la cam et de ichatusbcam, j'ai installé l'ensemble sur l'ibook de ma copine, et là ... aucun plantage, camera reconnue direct, connexion instantannée ... au poil !
> 
> ...



Salut salut, 
je viens de me procurer une notebooks deluxe et rien du tout!!! aucune reconnaissance d'apple, pas de signe d'activité hormis directement avec macam (et l'image est vraiment dégueu) mais ni ichat (seul le micro est reconnu) ni skype ne reconnaissent la vidéo. je l'ai branchée sur mon ibook G4 1Gh 12'.
J'ai essayé la démo ichatusbcam mais là idem : rien du tout. J'ai fait la manip de lancer macam, brancher la webcam, quitter macam et lancer ichat, et dans tous les autres sens et toujours rien
quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ou me dire quel webcam marche avec mon system car avec tous vos posts, je ne sais plus lesquelles fonctionnent sous pwpc et lesquelles sous intel.
un grand merci d'avance!!


----------



## ptitpam (22 Février 2007)

après 1 heure de recherche, j'ai fini par trouver! ça marche, enfin en ce qui concerne la vidéo, car pour le son c'est pas encore ça
je vais peut être y arriver avant que le soleil ne se lève. Pour info si quelqu'un peu m'aider : ça marche pour skype, bien que je n'ai encore appelé personne, mais apparement ça ne fonctionnerait pas pour ichat. et là, pour avoir du son je commence à sécher les drivers sont sélectionner dans ichat et préférences systeme et pas de signal au vue-mêtre de ce dernier (alors que lorsque skype est ouvert, j'ai du vu-mêtre dans préférence system).
un grand merci d'avance!!!


----------



## ptitpam (23 Février 2007)

bon, alors ça marche sur skype mais je rencontre un problème sur ichat : le niveau de son dans préférence system sature et ça coupe le son lors de la visiocoférence d'ichat. "unknown usb audio device" est sélectionné dans préférences system et ichat.
Quelqu'un aurait une solution avant que je ne rapporte la webcam au magasin pour tenter un autre modèle! (je pense que ce sera la 5000 ou la notebook pro chez logitech, ces deux-là sont directement reconnu par macos, j'espère ne pas avoir besoin de trop de drivers)
merci d'avance


----------



## lily501 (11 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un MAC et j'ai achete la webcam Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX Webcam qui etait censee etre compatible avec Mac (d'apres le vendeur americain) et pouvant etre utilisee avec Messenger et Skype...Or, *losque j'insere le CD d'installation rien ne se passe et la cam n'est pas detectee*...*QUE FAIRE???*

Si vous avez des solutions aidez-moi car je suis aux Etats Unis pdt un an et mes amis et ma famille veulent a tout prix me voir!!

MERCI


----------



## boddy (11 Octobre 2007)

As-tu installé les drivers qui se trouvent ici ?
Avec ça tu n'auras plus de problème.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2007)

lily501 a dit:


> J'ai un MAC et j'ai achete la webcam Logitech QuickCam Communicate STX Webcam qui etait censee etre compatible avec Mac (d'apres le vendeur americain) et pouvant etre utilisee avec Messenger et Skype...Or, *losque j'insere le CD d'installation rien ne se passe et la cam n'est pas detectee*...*QUE FAIRE???*
> 
> Si vous avez des solutions aidez-moi car je suis aux Etats Unis pdt un an et mes amis et ma famille veulent a tout prix me voir!!
> 
> MERCI



Le vendeur devait penser &#224; MaCam, le pilote universel de webcam sur Mac. V&#233;rification faite, il supporte ta cam&#233;ra, que ce soit le mod&#232;le avec chip ZC0302 ou celui avec chip VC0302.


----------



## PRPZOU (10 Février 2008)

Salut, voici ma config : Mac Pro 2008 octo + Logitech QuickCam® Pro 9000 (c'est dans le titre... )

Installation de iChatUSBCam v2.2.2 + macam 0.9.1 + Video Viewer 1.0 + *redémarrage*

Fonctionnement impec (vidéo+son) en plus elle tient parfaitement sur un 23" HD Display et elle pivote de haut en bas

- Pour le *fun* j'ai ajouté : ChatFX 1.21 + Chax 2.1.1 + MoreiChatEffects + MoreiChatSmileys 3
- Pour info : macam suffit pour la prise en charge de la camera
- Infos camera : http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/webcam_communications/webcams/devices/3056&cl=fr,fr
Pour les faineants :
- iChatUSBCam : http://www.ecamm.com/mac/ichatusbcam/
- macam : http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/downloads.html
- Vidéo Viewer : http://www.schubert-it.com/videoviewer/
- ChatFX : http://www.scriptsoftware.com/chatfx/
- Chax : http://ksuther.com/chax/
- MoreiChatEffects + MoreiChatSmileys : http://ismileys.free.fr/download.html

Si avec ça vous regrettez encore l'iSight...


----------



## daffyb (10 Février 2008)

PRPZOU> ta webcam est d'ailleurs nativement reconnue sous Leopard


----------



## PRPZOU (11 Février 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> PRPZOU> ta webcam est d'ailleurs nativement reconnue sous Leopard




Si avec "nativement reconnue" tu voudrais dire que, par exemple, iChat la reconnaît, eh bien c'est le cas mais avec un écran noir, d'où macam & Cie


----------



## daffyb (11 Février 2008)

étrange, pas chez moi !!


----------



## soleil22 (11 Février 2008)

y aurait-il moyen de m'indiquer une webcam compatible mac (powerpc entre autre) avec le son et l'image nickel car je m'y perds un peu dans toutes ces discussions...  

merci à tous.

PS : j'utilise amsn et ichat


----------



## regiscorrs (12 Février 2008)

soleil22 a dit:


> y aurait-il moyen de m'indiquer une webcam compatible mac (powerpc entre autre) avec le son et l'image nickel car je m'y perds un peu dans toutes ces discussions...
> 
> merci à tous.
> 
> PS : j'utilise amsn et ichat



Personnellement, j'ai une Creative LiveCam Optia (normale, pas l'autofocus...) ; il n'y a rien eu à installer sur le G5, reconnue automatiquement par aMSN, Skype et iChat. Je suis tout à fait satisfait de la qualité d'image obtenue.
Pour le son, si tu n'as pas de micro intégré, il y a une oreillette avec micro livrée avec, sinon moi j'ai pris un micro USB Logitech...


----------



## ffabrice (23 Mars 2008)

PRPZOU a dit:


> Si avec ça vous regrettez encore l'iSight...



Je viens d'acheter la Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000 (je suis sous 10.5.2) et je suis très déçu : c'est même quasiment inutilisable :

Sans rien installer, avec le PowerMac G5 bicore :

Sous quicktime j'ai une qualité d'image "hyper pourrie" en 320x240 : bizarrement l'image semble "zoomée" (je ne vois que mon visage plein cadre), les contours sont zébrés, l'image surexposée...

Sous Skype (2.7.0.257) la qualité d'image est aussi en 320x240 et tout aussi moche sauf que là, l'image n'est pas zoomée (je me vois ma tête et mon buste) !?

Sous ichat, c'est différent : la résolution semble supérieure à 320x240 et l'image est beaucoup plus propre : les contours ne sont pas zébrés.

Concernant l'exposition automatique de la caméra, c'est catastrophique : en lumière du jour c'est surexposé mais ça reste viable. Le soir avec juste une lampe de bureau, le mur derrière moi est bien exposé, mais mon visage est complètement surexposé : inutilisable.
De plus je dois tourner autour de 5fps : une misère

J'ai bien essayé les logiciels type iGlass & Co : ils ne peuvent pas rattraper des défauts aussi grossiers.

J'ai aussi tenté ma chance avec macam : officiellement macam ne supporte pas la logitech pro 9000 (voir sur le site) : et concrètement, ça ne fonctionne pas : avec maccam j'ai un écran noir.

Quand on pense que cette caméra est sensée être le top des webcams...

Je pense quelle doit très bien fonctionner sous windows avec les drivers logitech, mais sous mac c'est une m....

PS : je viens de faire des tests sur mon MBP Core2duo avec skype : j'ai une image en 640x480 aussi propre que sous ichat !

*Il y a donc bien une limitation avec Skype de la résolution et du frame rate avec les POWER PC (même les bicores)
Cette limitation n'existe pas avec iChat.*


----------



## ffabrice (23 Mars 2008)

Après recherche, j'ai activé la vidéo en 640x480 dans le fichier Config.xml de Skype et là ça fonctionne !
Bizarrement cette fonction est donc activé par défaut avec le MBP Core2Duo et pas avec le PowerMac G5 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

Pour ma part, je ne peux que vous conseiller la Logitech Quickcam Ultra Vision, désormais reconnue nativement par Léopard, plus besoin de iChatUSBcam.
L'image est vraiment super!

Un petit test réalisé par un utilisateur mac:
http://www.digitlife.fr/2007/02/logitech_quickc.html


----------



## gasbur (27 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé la nouvelle WebCam de MacWay : HRCam Pro.

Elle ne nécessite aucun driver, ni besoin d'iChatUSBCam.

Cordialement


----------



## rejane (17 Octobre 2009)

soleil22 a dit:


> y aurait-il moyen de m'indiquer une webcam compatible mac (powerpc entre autre) avec le son et l'image nickel car je m'y perds un peu dans toutes ces discussions...
> 
> merci à tous.
> 
> PS : j'utilise amsn et ichat



_Salut,

je suis dans le même cas, ma webcam Génius est médiocre et cherche un webcam digne de ce nom! le problème est que je possède un mac avec os x 10.3.09!

qui peut me guider?

merci d'avance

à +_


----------



## Absolutphot (16 Novembre 2009)

rejane a dit:


> _Salut,
> 
> je suis dans le même cas, ma webcam Génius est médiocre et cherche un webcam digne de ce nom! le problème est que je possède un mac avec os x 10.3.09!
> 
> ...



Si vous pouvez passer en 10.4.11 La Logitech QuickCam Vision Pro for Mac peut répondre à vos attentes. Elle fonctionne impec' sur mon Powerbook G4. Son autofocus est fiable et précis au point qu'elle permet de scanner les codes barres via Bookpedia par exemple. Fonctionne aussi bien avec Skype et iChat.


----------



## rejane (17 Novembre 2009)

Absolutphot a dit:


> Si vous pouvez passer en 10.4.11 La Logitech QuickCam Vision Pro for Mac peut répondre à vos attentes. Elle fonctionne impec' sur mon Powerbook G4. Son autofocus est fiable et précis au point qu'elle permet de scanner les codes barres via Bookpedia par exemple. Fonctionne aussi bien avec Skype et iChat.



avec mes remerciements,

Je réfléchis à ce problème depuis longtemps mais cela entraine le changement de mon scan et peut-être ma copieuse

à +


----------

